# So...would you buy the CTD?



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> This is just a hypothetical question for all the members here who currently have a CTD. Simply based upon what you (we) know now about the car and some of its issues and the complexity of the DEF system and sensors (whether or not you have actually had any problems with your specific car), would you purchase the CTD? I am not asking would you purchase again, but would you buy the car knowing what we now know about the Gen 1 CTD.


I have a 15 with 20k miles, had zero problems, I bought mine in Jan 2016. So I knew of the problems prior to purchase, so I would say yes. Hoping this recall helps prevent sensor issues, would like to see a recall of the def tank and heater, it seems like a common issue. My issue is the warranty on the emissions stuff should be much longer and they fix this under warranty, it's total bs in my opinion.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

A lot of that decision for me weighs on the cost. If it has a starting price of 24K like the last ctd, then no, I'll stick with the gasser. If they can get the price under 20K then I'd consider it, but I'd also have to test drive one with a manual transmission to see if it's any good. I'll also be much less tempted to buy something that I can't hide a spare wheel in, so I hope they find a better spot for the DEF tank.

The extraordinarily strict and complex emissions control systems which tend to go wrong and limit your speed are a pretty huge con. But from what I understand those can be deleted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The original CTD was taken out of consideration for me for the simple fact that there is no place to put a spare tire. I also looked at the Volt (Gen 1 and 2) and they were removed from the running for the same reason. If GM fills the spare tire area with anything other than a spare tire that's a no-go for me.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> The original CTD was taken out of consideration for me for the simple fact that there is no place to put a spare tire. I also looked at the Volt (Gen 1 and 2) and they were removed from the running for the same reason. If GM fills the spare tire area with anything other than a spare tire that's a no-go for me.


I learned firsthand just how inconvenient having no spare is when I was riding back from a friends place with my brother in his cruze eco. He took a turn a little too tight and gashed the rear wheel sidewall on a storm drain. Of course it was at midnight. We were only 15 miles from our apartment. I knew immediately the tire was flat due to the flapping noise and the bumpy ride, then of course the tpms started dinging. "Well this is a bummer, pop the trunk, let's get this changed quick. It's cold out and I want to go home" I said, forgetting that there was an empty void where the spare should be. My brothers wife and I ended up calling our friend to take us home while my brother waited with the car for 4 hours for a tow truck to show up.

I wouldn't completely rule out buying a car without a spare tire, I would just have to carry one in the trunk and deal with the missing cargo space. I'm already used to half my trunk being occupied by subwoofers.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> This is just a hypothetical question for all the members here who currently have a CTD. Simply based upon what you (we) know now about the car and some of its issues and the complexity of the DEF system and sensors (whether or not you have actually had any problems with your specific car), would you purchase the CTD? I am not asking would you purchase again, but would you buy the car knowing what we now know about the Gen 1 CTD.


im not sure if youre asking aboot gen1 or gen2

gen1 - i know nothing more 3yrs later than i did when i bought it. WOULD BUY.

gen2- i know nothing aboot the car. not in the market for a car. WOULDNT BUY


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes.

I've considered buying a second, if I found a used one for a smokin deal. If our friend the emissions system posted any big issues (from being maintained improperly, or not at all), it would get a delete. The rest of the car is more than fine.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i wuold NOT buy another one for the price of 25k out the door as mine. for 20k sure. great car but it is a nitch vehicle


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I was all in on mine at 13.4k with 3700 miles, I wouldn't pay 25 for gen 1 or gen 2. I am a frugal guy. I love the mileage of ctd but my preference is to drive a pick up.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Bought the first one in Dec 2014. Bought the second one in Dec 2015. Still have both. Does that answer your question?


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

My only beef with the CTD is the low run production quantity. One of the good things about GM cars is parts are plentiful and easy to get and somebody somewhere has experienced your problem. On the CTD I fear parts will be tricky to get, as well as finding someone that really knows how to work on/troubleshoot one. I've had my CTD since Feb 15, and besides mine, I have only seen 3 other CTDs in the wild. My goal is to get my CTD to 200k and see what happens from there. 

I had a 2006 Miata. Low production run vehicle, and it had its quirks. I vowed never a low production run vehicle again, what did I do? ...bought a CTD. Not too smart. I just bought my wife a Toyota 4Runner, tons of parts and about 100k produced every year. For the most part that thing is a dinosaur, Toyota has been making or using the components on that vehicle for years. Nothing cutting edge or high tech on that beast.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I hear the spare tire thing and perhaps depending upon where you live that might be an issue. I have been driving for 35 years and I think I can count on one hand how many flat tires while driving I have had. Having said that I never drive tires down to wear indicators. I had a flat on my eco at 75 mph, it is weird to have to have a tow to get repaired, middle of the night would be no fun. I better stay home for next few days after making this post. &#55357;&#56883;

I am not concerned about getting parts. I find parts for 50 year old cars today, and resell them. They are quoted to have parts for at least 10 years and salvage yards have parts today, if they didn't keep changing parts like def tanks and heater etc I would go grab some for the cheap. I doubt a salvage yard really sees a dpf as a high dollar item today.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> My only beef with the CTD is the low run production quantity. One of the good things about GM cars is parts are plentiful and easy to get and somebody somewhere has experienced your problem. On the CTD I fear parts will be tricky to get, as well as finding someone that really knows how to work on/troubleshoot one. I've had my CTD since Feb 15, and besides mine, I have only seen 3 other CTDs in the wild. My goal is to get my CTD to 200k and see what happens from there.
> 
> I had a 2006 Miata. Low production run vehicle, and it had its quirks. I vowed never a low production run vehicle again, what did I do? ...bought a CTD. Not too smart. I just bought my wife a Toyota 4Runner, tons of parts and about 100k produced every year. For the most part that thing is a dinosaur, Toyota has been making or using the components on that vehicle for years. Nothing cutting edge or high tech on that beast.


I know diesel vehicles (other than full size trucks) aren't popular here in the US, but in European countries and Australia I'm positive the diesel Cruze Holden and Vauxhall twins are much more popular. I'd imagine parts will be available no problem, but you might have to have them shipped over. 

As for the MX-5, I'm curious what issues you had with that. My friend bought an '06 MX-5 last year with a mere 44K miles on it. The only thing he's had to do is replace the coolant reservoir due to a crack near the cap. That car was produced by Mazda while they were under Ford's ownership and it's 2.0L engine shares the majority of it's parts with the focus. It says FoMoCo in many places under the Mazda hood.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I know diesel vehicles (other than full size trucks) aren't popular here in the US, but in European countries and Australia I'm positive the diesel Cruze Holden and Vauxhall twins are much more popular. I'd imagine parts will be available no problem, but you might have to have them shipped over.
> 
> As for the MX-5, I'm curious what issues you had with that. My friend bought an '06 MX-5 last year with a mere 44K miles on it. The only thing he's had to do is replace the coolant reservoir due to a crack near the cap. That car was produced by Mazda while they were under Ford's ownership and it's 2.0L engine shares the majority of it's parts with the focus. It says FoMoCo in many places under the Mazda hood.


For the most part my Miata was reliable. I had to replace the Thermostat & housing due to the thermostat failing, known problem on Miata's. The thermostat would get stuck open and throw a CEL. The top tore in two specific points due to the way Mazda sewed it together, did not leak, but it looked terrible. The rain/water drains got easily clogged and would back up inside the car. The fix was a trombone cleaning brush. Every oil change I'd clean out the drains. The VVT actuator clattered at start up, Mazda/Ford corrected problem in later years. To change the headlight bulb, the car had to either jacked up and front tire and wheel well liner removed, or front of car had to be removed (not kidding). I broke a sway bar link, nobody stocked aftermarket replacements, easier/faster to get through dealer but more expensive. The outboard side bolster on the drivers seat wore out super quick. No local upholsterer would touch/patch because of the side airbag, did not want to repair and cause the airbag not to properly deploy and get sued. I ended up putting a seat cover on that was supposedly side airbag compliant. Never tested.... And at 130K miles, the gear shift knob came apart in my hand while driving. The car started every time I hit the key. Got 31MPG, was a blast to drive, I bought it with 28K on the clock and sold it with 169K.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Hard to make that choice i have had 1 noo 2 nooo 3 noo 4 nooo 5 sendors go bad in the time i have owned my car all chevy said is oh well its not covered even though all the sensors partly control the emission components. and now considering my lease is ending soon and my buy back price is 15500 and the blue book is 10k so thats a bummer. Right now i am in the same boat buy another cruze (17 diesel) or look elsewhere. the power is nice it rides and drives nice but as others said its 26000 plus


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Hard to make that choice i have had 1 noo 2 nooo 3 noo 4 nooo 5 sendors go bad in the time i have owned my car all chevy said is oh well its not covered even though all the sensors partly control the emission components. and now considering my lease is ending soon and my buy back price is 15500 and the blue book is 10k so thats a bummer. Right now i am in the same boat buy another cruze (17 diesel) or look elsewhere. the power is nice it rides and drives nice but as others said its 26000 plus


well im gonna delete emissions once out of warranty and a problem arises


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I'd absolutely buy another one again, and I have even had a few emissions related issues. I'd still buy another one. The emissions system is really the only problematic thing about these cars, and if I have a failure out of warranty, it can be deleted. That is my plan if it happens to me. The driveline in the diesel cruzes has been pretty much rock solid.

Parts are not hard to get and won't be hard to get for a very long time. If you want a part, walk into a dealer, tell them the part you want, and they will order it for you. Or hit up rockauto.

The spare tire thing is not really specific to the Cruze or to gm. A lot of newer cars have been doing away with spares to save weight and make room for other stuff, in our case the def tank. With the combination of people who have something like AAA or a roadside assistance plan, the amount of people who get stranded by a flat tire these days is relatively small. That is why spare tires are beginning to go away.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I did and would! We bought our 2015 with 4,100 miles at the end of April 2016 as a CPO car and have already put over 12,000 miles on the car!!! We are enjoying driving it to the various diesel motorsport shows and events we cover throughout the year!!!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Yep, in a heartbeat. It's been a great car.


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

ah no.. I really like the way the CTD develops power and really enjoy driving.. But.. I've lost track of all the warrantee issues, from numerous O2 sensors, def heater and tank, once in limp mode, steering problems because of binding gear.. Yikes.. You really have to like it to put up with it. I bought 2014 model in Oct 2013 for ~22k, now have about 107km on it. It's been good for the last 30k or so, no problems. Luckily I got the extended factory warrantee. Normally I don't do that. That's the only reason I still have it..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> The original CTD was taken out of consideration for me for the simple fact that there is no place to put a spare tire. I also looked at the Volt (Gen 1 and 2) and they were removed from the running for the same reason. If GM fills the spare tire area with anything other than a spare tire that's a no-go for me.


I was about the first CTD owner to join this forum and I agree, if I couldn't have a full size spare I would not have bought it. Saying that, I do have a full size spare as there is no DEF in the Australian diesel. It also has chain driven cams and VVT. Car is just over 4 years old now and has zero issues. The only recall has been to replace the header tank, just in case, as it to gave no problems. I also drive 90% city and the DPF warning light has only come on twice in 50,000km.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

here we go...


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

170,000 kms or about 107,000 miles with no issues .. Already thinking about a new diesel hatchback


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

If I was commuting still sure I would. But for just bouncing around town I'd rather get an eco.

My last tank calculated milage was 43mpg pretty darn good and nearly double double what the Saturn Vue gets.
When you are commuting getting good MPG is money back in your pocket.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Sure would. Averaging 44 MPG with about 80% highway. No issues at 33K. Spare tire doesn't bother me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mkohan said:


> Sure would. Averaging 44 MPG with about 80% highway. No issues at 33K. Spare tire doesn't bother me.


I go on the occasional trip and cell coverage is patchy, so for me a spare is essential so I won't get stranded in 100F temperatures. This is on the national highways, going off the beaten track could be dangerous.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a Korean-built Gen0 - really, really looks like a Daewoo Premiere Lacetti - diesel, with the earlier engine, and would I buy another diesel Cruze???

With GM-H no longer building vehicles in Oz, that means I would have to look at where it was built:
In the USA: No.
In China: No.
In India: No.
In Korea: Yes.
In Europe: Maybe.

I intend to drive my current Cruze into the ground, it's only seven years old, it should be good for at least another seven, it just depends on parts availability.

If my Cruze got wiped out, I'd buy a Kia or Hyundai diesel to replace it, they have seven year warranties, I've driven a couple owned by friends, and they are great. Comfortable, and get the sort of mileage I expect from a diesel in town.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

First and foremost, those in this thread that are worried about buying a car without a spare, and will not buy a car without a spare, better buy some old cars and hang on to them for a long time, because within a few years there will be no cars left with spare tires due to rising MPG requirements and cost savings. The two newer cars we have at my home, my diesel Cruze and my mothers 2014 Cadillac XTS do not have spare tires. I did not even consider the fact that the car doesn't have a spare into the decision. I do not think it matters, and I have never used one on my other vehicles.
Now, to the original question, that is a tough one. When I first bought the Cruze, I was on cloud nine, and I did not believe all the threads on here about all the issues with the cars. I thought that they were not maintained or serviced correctly and that I would not have any of the issues others had. I was incorrect. My car only has 12k miles on it, and it has been back to the dealer for 2 emission related CELs and a side zone sensor/module replacement. I have also had a bunch of little issues, such as the bolt for my door latch falling out, scratching the paint off the door, and ovaling out the hole, along with my center cap corroding in one of my wheels. This car is meticulously cared for, and all the service is performed by the book by my father who is a long time GM A-tech. Regardless about all of our feelings for our cars, and I still do love mine for the most part, having to have all that service done with such little milage is pretty much unacceptable. The only reason I still love the car is because it is quick and easy for me to get the service done, if that wasn't the case, and the car was sitting at the shop forever, I don't think I would still have it. As for pricing, I would have never bought the car at the 28K MSRP (mine is loaded besides the sunroof and sound), and I feel bad for anyone who paid over 20-22K for the car. I paid around 18K for mine, it was on the lot for anyone to buy at 19K. I wanted a Volt, couldn't afford one, and saw the diesel Cruze so thats what I went for since it was the same size and very similar. I did not and probably wouldn't have considered a gas Cruze, as I am really only interested in alternative propulsion methods such as diesel and electricity. I personally still desire a Volt or a Bolt.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Used Volts are plentiful and the Bolts are getting big $$ out of the gate. I'd do another CTD in a heartbeat, but for the fact that the emissions issues suck and can get expensive over time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would absolutely buy another one. It's been a very enjoyable car to own. Yes it's had issues, but it's also served me well and a pleasure to drive. I plan on buying a 1.6 diesel as well, when they come out, but probably not until the rebates kick in. I pretty much paid full pop for mine when I bought it in May 2013. ($1750 total discount)


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> well im gonna delete emissions once out of warranty and a problem arises



Apparently, so is everyone else......


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> apparently, so is everyone else......


yup. Im for clean emissions but not when its a vastly expensive venture due to bad engineering


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't know what I will do about delete, but to be honest deleting isn't just an inexpensive venture either. Sorta might feel like between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Apparently, so is everyone else......


Not me.



IndyDiesel said:


> I don't know what I will do about delete, but to be honest deleting isn't just an inexpensive venture either. Sorta might feel like between a rock and a hard place.


As I understand it, a full delete is a $1500 proposition. We will see where my total outlay falls after this recent DEF issue, but I'd wager a bet that I will still be far ahead of $1500. I'm at $500 out of pocket as of this writing and that's for 191K miles.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, a full delete is a $1500 proposition. We will see where my total outlay falls after this recent DEF issue, but I'd wager a bet that I will still be far ahead of $1500. I'm at $500 out of pocket as of this writing and that's for 191K miles.


Diesel, you obviously put some serious highway miles on your CTD, the car seems to like highway miles more city miles as it relates to efficiency and more importantly the emissions. I haven't had any issues so fingers crossed it stays that way. My car performs much better on highway no question, I have been driving my truck more on short drives vs my diesel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> the car seems to like highway miles more city miles as it relates to efficiency and more importantly the emissions.


this was known from day 1.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> as i understand it, a full delete is a $1500 proposition. We will see where my total outlay falls after this recent def issue, but i'd wager a bet that i will still be far ahead of $1500. I'm at $500 out of pocket as of this writing and that's for 191k miles.


while yes i know its not cheap as cut off the dpf and done i rather take this road. More power, better mpg, more responsive .


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Used Volts are plentiful and the Bolts are getting big $$ out of the gate. I'd do another CTD in a heartbeat, but for the fact that the emissions issues suck and can get expensive over time.


When I was shopping I couldn't find a used decent condition Volt for what I paid for the Cruze, which was new. A couple of months prior I missed 2 Volts in great shape far cheaper.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, a full delete is a $1500 proposition. We will see where my total outlay falls after this recent DEF issue, but I'd wager a bet that I will still be far ahead of $1500.* I'm at $500 out of pocket as of this writing and that's for 191K miles*.



Again, you're the exception, not the rule! Those who have the delete are extremely happy with their choices. Now, ask those who've spent over a G note for repairs and are not under warranty or reimbursement how they feel about the emissions systems.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

There are others like diesel with few issues. I don't really care what anyone does on this issue. The amazing part is people so darn excited to spend $1500 plus on emissions delete many with having no issues. It's a free country and if your state doesn't text emissions this is what we get.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It does seem that certain parts, once replaced with the newer version, don't go bad afterwards - namely the DEF reservoir. 

Now, I'm not sure we have enough miles to really tell if that's actually the case or not, but it would make sense.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> There are others like diesel with few issues. I don't really care what anyone does on this issue. The amazing part is people so darn excited to spend $1500 plus on emissions delete many with having no issues. It's a free country and if your state doesn't text emissions this is what we get.


on top of voiding warrenty ... is that not why you buy a new car so it has warrenrty and you don have to fix it?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i understand a delete once he oem stuff is out of warrenty and its gonna get expensive fast.. as long as warrenty is active and my oem stuff is good il keep it oem


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Again, you're the exception, not the rule!


Not really. There are plenty of people who have had relatively few problems and are over 100K miles. One poster recently stated that they've had no issues at all in 80K+ miles. You people keep forgetting that the ones who have cars with the issues are the most vocal, and forums attract people who have issues with their cars, so the results appear skewed. 

I know people love to flame me when I say these aren't bad cars, but it is what it is. Yes, I understand some people have had cars with more issues than others, but that happens across all makes and models. The Cruze diesel is not the only car in the world that has issues sometimes.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Those of us that have been on the forum for a long time know this but perhaps some of the newer members do not. some if not many of folks with emissions issues was partly due improper maintenance, wrong oil, over fill on oil, etc. I am hoping as GM begins to offer more diesels that this issue at least at a dealer level goes away.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IM at 20k miles as of today just hit the 20k on my way to work. knock on wood not one emissions issue so far. if its keeping the track its now i dont see me having issues with emissions.;..... knock on wood


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

DslGate said:


> Again, you're the exception, not the rule! Those who have the delete are extremely happy with their choices. Now, ask those who've spent over a G note for repairs and are not under warranty or reimbursement how they feel about the emissions systems.





IndyDiesel said:


> There are others like diesel with few issues. I don't really care what anyone does on this issue. The amazing part is people so darn excited to spend $1500 plus on emissions delete many with having no issues. It's a free country and if your state doesn't text emissions this is what we get.


The "lightweight" performance exhaust system and performance tuning offers much more than just peace of mind relating to emissions related expenses that are not covered under warranty. It also provides a substantial power, performance and efficiency improvement! I have seen 35-50 or more horsepower over stock from guys that have gone that route along with an even larger improvement in torque, and that combination contributes to a much more fun driving experience. Additionally guys that have installed these "lightweight" performance exhaust systems have also seen a large improvement in fuel mileage, some have seen huge improvements again helping to offset the financial hit...

Mine is still stock, but I wouldn't be surprised if a performance tune and "lightweight" exhaust components find their way onto my car at some point!!! hahaha


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I can see this is gonna turn into another argument over deletes that gets nowhere but pisses everyone off at each other. Don't wanna delete your car? Don't delete it. Wanna delete your car? Delete it. But either way everyone needs to stop getting their panties in a bunch over what someone else does with their own property. This is still a free country, though it may not be for long. Not everyone has to share the same opinion and not everyone has the same issues/non issues with their car. Live and let live people.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> I can see this is gonna turn into another argument over deletes that gets nowhere but pisses everyone off at each other. Don't wanna delete your car? Don't delete it. Wanna delete your car? Delete it. But either way everyone needs to stop getting their panties in a bunch over what someone else does with their own property. This is still a free country, though it may not be for long. Not everyone has to share the same opinion and not everyone has the same issues/non issues with their car. Live and let live people.


This. I've said this multiple times on this forum. This is a topic we have to agree to disagree on.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> T*hose of us that have been on the forum for a long time* know this but perhaps some of the newer members do not. some if not many of folks with emissions issues was partly due improper maintenance, wrong oil, over fill on oil, etc. I am hoping as GM begins to offer more diesels that this issue at least at a dealer level goes away.



Sorry, but I am not a newer member. I had to get a new name when this site was hacked.

One can hide behind the fact that there are several who have few or little isdues. However, we can not ignore the various sensor issues, DPF, SCR and even heater tank. It's not endless, but it's endlessly frustrating.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Sorry, but I am not a newer member. I had to get a new name when this site was hacked.
> 
> One can hide behind the fact that there are several who have few or little isdues. However, we can not ignore the various sensor issues, DPF, SCR and even heater tank. It's not endless, but it's endlessly frustrating.


I agree there have been issues, GM issued a recall for a sensor, that is positive news they are addressing the issues, so if there continues to be issues with def tank I hope they do the same for that as well. I will address it when and IF it happens and quit being worried about it.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

We have and love our 2012 Eco with manual transmission, its getting 40+ MPG for its 60,000 miles, and will excitedly be getting a 2018 diesel hatch manual.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

elegant said:


> We have and love our 2012 Eco with manual transmission, its getting 40+ MPG for its 60,000 miles, and will excitedly be getting a 2018 diesel hatch manual.


RUG or higher?

are you mindful of your use of air conditioning?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually, I am a high temp wuss, and use air conditioning a lot of the time even when it is just warm, and during the winter, due to Oregon's lots of rain and fog, run air conditioning to keep the car's windows from fogging up.

As to the other question raised, why a new Cruze if we love our '12 so much. Answer: our other daily driver was a hatch, and it just died at 175,000 miles, leaving us without a hatch for the first time in 40 years. The '18 Cruze diesel hatch manual will solve that.


----------

